# Rhett's Island



## Automatic (Oct 25, 2010)

Has anybody ever had any luck here? If so which pond, and which species?  Me and my friend went late season last year after we heard about but didn't have much luck.  We didn't have a chance to scout or anything so we are planning on doin that this year before season. I've heard its a good place to hunt.


----------



## GSURugger (Oct 25, 2010)

aint no ducks in GA


----------



## bsmithdawg285 (Oct 25, 2010)

*rhetts*

most of the time it has alot of pressure from other hunters and skybusters


----------



## Automatic (Oct 25, 2010)

GSURugger said:


> aint no ducks in GA



We also learned to put a wench on the front of the boat too.  I see you have two! You been there before?????


----------



## Golden BB (Oct 26, 2010)

I've killed mergs in all three ponds.  Pond 1 should be on fire this year. I would start there.


----------



## GSURugger (Oct 26, 2010)

Automatic said:


> We also learned to put a wench on the front of the boat too.  I see you have two! You been there before?????



i believe thats "winch", although a wench on the front of a boat might be useful at times.  but yeh, i hear pond one is going to be insanely good this year.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 26, 2010)

Yea, no water, no ducks, but plenty of newbies stuck in the mud.


----------



## Burritoboy (Oct 26, 2010)

Automatic said:


> Me and my friend went late season last year after we heard about but didn't have much luck.  We didn't have a chance to scout or anything so we are planning on doin that this year before season.



Isn't it funny how those two usually go together.  I don't mean this to be critical, just to point out to many that scouting is almost always a REQUIREMENT for any degree of duck hunting success.  

Rhett's is like many other places in GA, good for 1 decent hunt on 1 decent weekend a year.  Then it gets crushed with pressure of too many hunters shooting at birds that are way out of range.  It takes about 30 minutes of that to educate every bird who was considering stopping in.


----------



## Automatic (Oct 26, 2010)

So basically this place is getting criticized, that stinks.  It's fun to take a road trip every now and then.  Guess I'll stick to the places I've got near by and maybe head west a time or two.


----------



## killa84 (Oct 26, 2010)

I will tell you this much....it all depends on the weather and the amount of people in the ponds. I've been and had good luck and I have also struck out before. My suggestion is wait until later in the season and wait for some cold weather. I would also get into pond two if is open. I also have been on Wednesdays before.....tends to be less people. I would check the regs before I left from statesboro. I went to school there and made the drive before not to kill any ducks.


----------



## gsubo (Oct 26, 2010)

Been there several times and left there with nothing several times..still fun experiencing somewhat of a change over the typical woody hunt that I do 90% of the time.


----------



## little rascal (Oct 28, 2010)

*I used to*

wanna go check out Rhett's back in the day, until I saw the Dep 6 pullover infamous ride down the levy pic's!!!
Ya'll still got those pic's?? Sorry Dep!


----------



## Golden BB (Oct 29, 2010)

Would to see those pics make a return.


----------



## decoyed (Oct 29, 2010)

no ducks on the coast. One hint, the Jewel.


----------



## GSURugger (Oct 29, 2010)

little rascal said:


> wanna go check out Rhett's back in the day, until I saw the Dep 6 pullover infamous ride down the levy pic's!!!
> Ya'll still got those pic's?? Sorry Dep!



ain't nothing like impromtu bobsledding down the levy...that or having to swim the control ditch at 4 am b/c the rope got away from you


----------



## pintail30635 (Oct 31, 2010)

Me and two friends went about six years ago and had a great time except having to pull the boat up the dikes we hunted pond two we limited out opening morning with 18 ducks and we had 9 different species,but the next day we only come out with two limits,just remember to check the tide or you will need a winch,high tide for us them was at i think 11pm or 12 an the mosquitos was awfull


----------

